# I'm on my way



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

I fly tomorrow lane: I am looking foward to it, if it all turns out bad I'm a flight away, no big deal. We have an apartment in Zamalek to move into around Christmas but until then I shall enjoy the comforts of an all expenses paid hotel. 
I'm treating it like a holiday and sort it all out in the new year. 
Could be getting a little excited here.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

greeny said:


> I fly tomorrow lane: I am looking foward to it, if it all turns out bad I'm a flight away, no big deal. We have an apartment in Zamalek to move into around Christmas but until then I shall enjoy the comforts of an all expenses paid hotel.
> I'm treating it like a holiday and sort it all out in the new year.
> Could be getting a little excited here.


Have a good trip and enjoy the high life


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have a safe trip 

Where are you staying? The Marriot?

Maiden


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Have a safe trip
> 
> Where are you staying? The Marriot?
> 
> Maiden


thanks,

I'm staying at the Conrad.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

greeny said:


> thanks,
> 
> I'm staying at the Conrad.




The Conrad is nice .. it belongs to Gaddafi or at least did. 
A taxi from the Conrad to Zamalek should cost you no more than 8LE.. I am taking traffic into account. You may want to go into to Zamalek and wander round.. it has a lovely village feel to it and it is where I would have liked to live.

Maiden


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> The Conrad is nice .. it belongs to Gaddafi or at least did.
> A taxi from the Conrad to Zamalek should cost you no more than 8LE.. I am taking traffic into account. You may want to go into to Zamalek and wander round.. it has a lovely village feel to it and it is where I would have liked to live.
> 
> Maiden


I think I will end up getting a taxi, the company are supposed to send a driver but as I land in the middle of the night I am not holding my breath.
My Husband is saying its Zamalek but he has a habit of getting names wrong so I'll wait until I get there to see if he is right.

He's been pecking my head since last week telling me to look in a file and write a letter to a company whos name is in there. I kept saying I can't see anything of that name. It took seven days for him to come up with a totally different name altogether. During which time it was nearly 'get lost, I'm not coming'


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

greeny said:


> I think I will end up getting a taxi, the company are supposed to send a driver but as I land in the middle of the night I am not holding my breath.
> My Husband is saying its Zamalek but he has a habit of getting names wrong so I'll wait until I get there to see if he is right.
> 
> He's been pecking my head since last week telling me to look in a file and write a letter to a company whos name is in there. I kept saying I can't see anything of that name. It took seven days for him to come up with a totally different name altogether. During which time it was nearly 'get lost, I'm not coming'




No the Conrad is not in Zamalek but the Marriot is... the Conrad is surrounded by very local areas... the place to buy material and as you are blonde I advise you don´t walk there alone.

The company will send a car for you at the airport they are pretty good at that but if you have to take a taxi from the airport to the Conrad then it should cost you about 80LE... someone will approach you inside the airport and ask you if you want a taxi.. this is your best option.. you pay up front and you get a receipt and the chap that speaks to you will have fairly good english.

Maiden


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> No the Conrad is not in Zamalek but the Marriot is... the Conrad is surrounded by very local areas... the place to buy material and as you are blonde I advise you don´t walk there alone.
> 
> The company will send a car for you at the airport they are pretty good at that but if you have to take a taxi from the airport to the Conrad then it should cost you about 80LE... someone will approach you inside the airport and ask you if you want a taxi.. this is your best option.. you pay up front and you get a receipt and the chap that speaks to you will have fairly good english.
> 
> Maiden


Looks like I am holed up in the Conrad until xmas then, I won't be going out alone now! I'm glad you have said that as I would have taken a trot out.
It's only for 9 or so days then we get to move into the apartment and I'll be allowed out.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

greeny said:


> Looks like I am holed up in the Conrad until xmas then, I won't be going out alone now! I'm glad you have said that as I would have taken a trot out.
> It's only for 9 or so days then we get to move into the apartment and I'll be allowed out.




Get a taxi and go to Zamalek and have a wander around... you could go to La Bodego for lunch by yourself or even the Marriot terrace if it is not too cold. I wont be back in town until the 30th but if you want to meet for a coffee when I get back get in touch.

You could also wander around Mohandiseen....personally I never go downtown.. there is nothing there for me.


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Get a taxi and go to Zamalek and have a wander around... you could go to La Bodego for lunch by yourself or even the Marriot terrace if it is not too cold. I wont be back in town until the 30th but if you want to meet for a coffee when I get back get in touch.
> 
> You could also wander around Mohandiseen....personally I never go downtown.. there is nothing there for me.


thanks I'll do that although I think lunch is out for a while, I've been going through the contents of the fridge, need to lose some weight asap. I wish I could just throw it but I can't bear waste.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Greeny,
By chance, are you coming in tonight on BA155 LHR-CAI
My wife is coming in on this flight.
Check your private messages.


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

NZCowboy said:


> Greeny,
> By chance, are you coming in tonight on BA155 LHR-CAI
> My wife is coming in on this flight.
> Check your private messages.


Sadly not, I'm flying KLM, going to Amsterdam first.

PM'd you.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well looks like you are making the plunge!

Good luck and have a safe journey


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you, it was hassle free. I'm here, online and sorted. I have however to cross the road. I have no need to I just want to. I shall not be thwarted, I shall cross that road. 
Your turn next Horus, :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

greeny said:


> Thank you, it was hassle free. I'm here, online and sorted. I have however to cross the road. I have no need to I just want to. I shall not be thwarted, I shall cross that road.
> Your turn next Horus, :clap2:




The best time to try it would be during Friday prayers... however be aware that at least when there is loads of traffic they cannot get the speed up... no traffic means foot on the gas and away we go...

I still struggle with the road and I am lucky that a policeman outside my building stops the traffic for me on the rare occasion I want to cross :clap2: You can cross the road and go onto the bridge that will take you across to Zamalek 

If I go out walking I tend to make sure I don´t have to cross a major road


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Crossing the road here is an art, its like a cross between "Frogga" and running with the bulls!!
Cross with a local, observe how they do it. It takes time to learn, its against our instincts to step out into moving traffic but thats how its done. Move steadily and confidently don't hesitate, and you will be surprised how the gaps open up.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi 

You will find that crossing the road is easy once you lose your initial fear. Most drivers are used to sharing the road with kamikaze bicycles, donkey carts, careless pedestrians and terrified tourists. 

Psycopaths apart (read the safe? thread, this is the only bad experience we have had and we were not even corssing the road) you will find that most drivers will make room for you when crossing and sometimes will even stop and gesture you will the hand to pass, althought when they gesture, don't assume that it is safe to cross, you always have to make sure that there isn't other car trying to overtake the one that is allowing you to pass. 

The trick is to go for it and move slowly but firmly around (around is the key word) the cars. 
It takes some practice. But soon you will find yourself crossing the street like a cairene.

Welcome in Egypt, by the way.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> Crossing the road here is an art, its like a cross between "Frogga" and running with the bulls!!
> Cross with a local, observe how they do it. It takes time to learn, its against our instincts to step out into moving traffic but thats how its done. Move steadily and confidently don't hesitate, and you will be surprised how the gaps open up.


Inshallah 

One of my tricks is not to hesitate and stop that's when the problems begin

I have had locals hold my hand and also pull me


----------

